
  Justin.tv Opens Its API For Free, Hopes Live Video Will Explode  - ExJournalist
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/26/justintv-opens-its-api-for-free-hopes-live-video-will-explode/
======
nopassrecover
I know I'll probably get downmodded for this as it's a bit tangential but I'm
of the view Justin.tv should rename and rebrand itself. It sounds like
someone's homepage and it's origins are based around the founder's personal
video channel. It just doesn't sound like a site where people can share video
themselves and doesn't reflect what it has really become.

Just my 2 cents anyway.

~~~
emmett
I can see where you're coming from, but we've built up a lot of brand equity
in the Justin.tv name now, with tons of people coming to the site, links, etc.

For more and more people, it's just a name, like "Fox" or "Warner Brothers".
Most people don't even know about the original Justin.tv show, or who Justin
is.

~~~
dantheman
Ahh, I always thought it was like Just In TV; with the emphasis on live, up to
the minute broadcasts.

------
amichail
I would use Justin.tv to broadcast demos live if there were a way to do live
screencasts without a camera.

~~~
kd5bjo
You can, there are several programs that make your screen show up as a webcam.
Also, we're currently working on getting VLC support up and running.

~~~
amichail
Is there anything currently available for the Mac?

Googling led to this for Windows:
<http://www.pcwinsoft.com/screencamera/landing.asp>

~~~
kvogt
yes, try camtwist:

<http://allocinit.com/index.php?title=CamTwist>

~~~
Mazy
Here's a great video tutorial made by CamTwist explaining the basics to using
it: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uMUTvI3NAo>

------
pegobry
If they've found a way to stream video so incredibly cheaply why don't they
just offer everything for free and make money as a CDN?

